# Etikettensoftware gesucht



## Lipperlandstern (14 September 2009)

Hallo liebe Kollegen.

Ich suche eine PC-Software die mir Etiketten erstellt.

Folgendes soll passieren...

Die Palette wird gescannt-der Scan soll als Barcode in das Etikett
Das Design des Etikettes soll anhand des Barcodes (Kundenspezifisch) ausgewählt werden.Das Design der Etiketten soll einfach änderbar sein und es sollen ca. 20 Etikettenvorlagen gespeichert werden können.

Die Palette wird gewogen- das Gewicht soll auch auf das Etikett.
Das Etikett wird ausgedruckt nachdem das Gewicht da ist.

Der Scanner wird über die Tastaturschnittstelle eingelesen, die Waage über RS232. 


Kennt jemand so eine Software ?


----------



## McNugget (14 September 2009)

Hallo.

Endlich kann ich auch mal was beitragen:

Die Software Bartender von Seagull-Scientific ist m. E. das Beste was man sich antun kann.

Bartender kann über externe Schnittstellen angesprochen werden.

Es können über den Commander vielfältige Makros ausgeführt werden.

Sämtliche auf SQL-basierende Datenbanken können direkt angebunden werden und direkt in Etikettenvorlagen Daten übergeben.

Die Software ist zwar leider absolut nicht billig, aber da (wie gemunkelt wird) diverse Ex-Microsoft-Programmierer im Entwicklungsteam sind, ist absolute Kompatibilität mit Windows gegeben.

Zudem entwickelt Seagull für sehr viele Drucker eigene Treiber, die volle MS-Kompatibilität gewährleisten.

Viele Druckerhersteller sind mittlerweile bereits dazu umgeschwenkt, statt eigener Treiberentwicklung auf den Seagull-Treiber zu verweisen.

Auch der Support (liegt allerdings leider in Spanien) ist exzellent. Sofern man neben deutsch auch in der Lage ist, sein Anliegen auf englisch zu vermitteln. Man hat eben nicht immer einen deutsch sprechenden Supporter zur Hand.


Einfach mal schauen unter

www.seagullscientific.com




Gruss

McNugget


----------



## Lipperlandstern (14 September 2009)

McNugget schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Die Software ist zwar leider absolut nicht billig
> 
> ...



Hast du mal nen Preis zur Hand ?


----------



## McNugget (14 September 2009)

Das kommt darauf an, wie Du liezenzieren willst. Es geht pro Drucker, oder pro User. Das lässt sich ganz pauschal nicht sagen.

Wenn man dann noch als Reseller einkaufen kann, geht auch noch gut was runter.

Da ich aber aktuell auch eine superalte Version verwende und die aktuellsten (webbasierten) Versionen nicht kenne, kann ich nicht sagen, was die noch mehr können.

Nur mal ein Endkundenpreis:
  Enterprise   Ed., 5 Drucker, unbegrenzte Benutzerzahl   1.245,00 
Aber nicht erschrecken. Es gibt eben noch viele ander Lizenoptionen, mit denen man es anpassen kann.
Es geht auch viel kleiner.

Informationen dazu besser per PN.

Gruss McNugget


----------



## Lipperlandstern (15 September 2009)

Ich hab gerade mal mit dem Hersteller gesprochen. Leider kann er unsere Anforderungen nicht erfüllen.

Das Problem ist das wir keinen Etikettendrucker einsetzen wollen sondern einen Laserdrucker von HP


Ich vermute wir müssen uns da selbst was basteln.....


----------



## McNugget (15 September 2009)

Sehr schade, aber den Versuch war es wert. ;-)

Hast Du noch mal in meinen Thread geschaut?

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=30086&page=3

hast Du eine Idee??

Gruss

McNugget


----------



## Question_mark (15 September 2009)

*Muss mal nachfragen ...*

Hallo,



			
				LiLaStern schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem ist das wir keinen Etikettendrucker einsetzen wollen sondern einen Laserdrucker von HP



Worauf werden hinterher die Etiketten geklebt : Rollen, Palettenstapel ???

Ist das Ziel für das Etikett verpackt oder unverpackt ??

Welche Größe haben die Etiketten ??

Welcher HP Drucker ??

Wo kommen die Daten für das Etikett her ? EDV ?

Welche Schnittstelle ??

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (16 September 2009)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> ...
> Das Problem ist das wir keinen Etikettendrucker einsetzen wollen sondern einen Laserdrucker von HP
> ...



Hallo,

Ok, dann ist *Design Pro* vielleicht was für Euch. 

Hat verschiedene Import-Möglichkeiten (Excel, ODBC, ..). Mit dem 
Handscanner kannst Du direkt in ein Feld des Etiketts schreiben. Und
es hat viele Vorlagen für vorgestanzten Etiketten von Avery/Zweckform,
ander Hersteller / Größen lassen sich anlegen.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (19 September 2009)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo QM.

Das Etikett soll ein DinA4 Blatt werden welches der Bediener an die unverpackte Palette steckt (Palettenbegleitzettel). Es werden also keine Klebeetiketten oder ähnliches verwendet.
Der Drucker ist ein HP4350N 

Die Daten kommen vom Handscanner über USB und von der Waage über RS232. Es gibt keine Anbindung an eine EDV des Kunden. Das soll später mal erfolgen.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (19 September 2009)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ok, dann ist *Design Pro* vielleicht was für Euch.
> 
> ...



Das mit dem Handscanner ist bei keiner Software die ich mir bisher angeschaut habe ein Problem. Auch die Auswahl der Vorlage anhand des Barcodes ist mit einigen Programmen lösbar. Nur es tun sich alle schwer das Gewicht automatisch einzulesen. Hierzu sind offensichtlich einige Klimmzüge erforderlich.


----------



## airwolf (8 November 2013)

Hey, 
mit einem Etikettendrucker geht das ganze sicher einfacher von der Hand. Wenn ihr so etwas öfter erstellen möchtet, ist eine Investition vielleicht ganz angebracht. Hier gibt es dann auch spezielle Label Software Lösungen wie die von Avery oder NiceLabel.

Gruß


----------

